# Kindle....makes my day!!!



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

"Go ahead, punk!"
"Feelin' lucky?" 
   Out in the woods, building deer stands and cutting trails. Nice place to pop a couple of rounds off...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

First fishing with your Kindle, then building deer stands.. You have a very manly Kindle


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> First fishing with your Kindle, then building deer stands.. You have a very manly Kindle


It will be interesting when it comes to deer camp and or motorcycling!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

hehe
I should tell my dad that if he gets me a booklight for my kindle i'll go hunting with him it would be entertaining.

Your kindle is unscathed from all its adventuring which is a feat of its own if you ask me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You have a naked Kindle out in the wild? Dude, you need to get it a holster . . . I mean a cover.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

A camo skin would look good on your Kindle.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just ordered a Klear Kase for teh Kindle since apparently there is an issue with a nake Kindle in the wilds...


----------

